# How much suiting fabric do I need?



## Jas1980 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I've had a browse through some old posts and run a google search for some information to no effect...so hopefully some of you will be able to help.

I'm looking to buy some suiting fabric and was wondering if anyone could tell me how much i would need to make the following:

2 piece suit
3 piece suit (for both DB and SB vest)
blazer
trouser
SB Vest
DB Vest

I'm generally seeing quantities sold in various lengths of 1m-3.5m on ebay, and i have no idea how much i would need for a particular garment.

If it helps I am 5'9", 160lb, 40" chest, 32" waist, 31" inside leg. Any help would be much appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

c&t 3.25 m.
c,v&t 3.50 m.
blazer 2 m.
trs. 1.50 m.
vest .50 m.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*for the fat?*



a tailor said:


> c&t 3.25 m.
> c,v&t 3.50 m.
> blazer 2 m.
> trs. 1.50 m.
> vest .50 m.


even for a size 48 suit?


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

turban1 said:


> even for a size 48 suit?


How tall is the 48 ? What is the pattern - large plaids require more cloth to match the plaid. Who is cutting the suit? A "bespoke" cutter will use less cloth than a "MTM" cutter.
If we are cutting a suit for an individual who is about 6' and is a 48 we would use 3 3/4 yard of full width cloth. A large plaid would would require an additional 1/4 yard.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently talked with my tailor about doing a suit for which I would be sourcing the fabric. These are the amounts he told me to order for a two-piece suit with a 46R jacket and single pleat 40/34 trousers:

4 3/4 yrds
+1/2 yrd (for plaids)
+1/4 yrd (for double-breasted)
+3/8 yrd (for a 56" wide bolt)

For a separate pair of pants, he said to order:

2 3/8 yrds
+ 1/3 yrd (for single pleats)
+ 1/2 yrd (for double pleats)


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

I can squeeze a three-piece suit out of 3 yards of 60" wide fabric, but I'm much smaller than you are. I _think_ that was with a self-fabric back to the waistcoat (which I'll probably eliminate in the future). I might be able to get by with less, but I haven't played around a lot.

Be wary of fabric width. Most all suiting is 60" wide, but even the difference between 55" and 60" can make a difference.

Also, fabric can shrink when washed, or come with factory finishes. Make sure that before it is sewn, you have it laundered as you will have it laundered in the future.

HOWEVER, you need more than suiting to make a suit. Make sure to factor this in, or make sure the person making the suit will provide it and agree on price (and if there's a "finder's fee" if they must find lining to match and attractive and fitting buttons).

You will need lining and tailoring material. The tailoring material depends on the tailor. I like to use traditional materials like hair canvas, felt, and linen and _good_ twill tape (the mass-produced 100% polyester stuff is HORRIBLE, at least in my opinion).

Not to mention buttons and thread and the like.

Talk to the person that will be making this - they'll be able to tell you how much to buy. They can also tell you what "extras" you will need and if you need to provide them or if they can get them (make sure to go over what you're getting if you have any preference).


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Srynerson said:


> I recently talked with my tailor about doing a suit for which I would be sourcing the fabric. These are the amounts he told me to order for a two-piece suit with a 46R jacket and single pleat 40/34 trousers:
> 
> 4 3/4 yrds
> +1/2 yrd (for plaids)
> ...


Are you 8 feet tall?? That seems like A LOT of fabric to me...sounds like your tailor is anticipating a "do over"


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Are you 8 feet tall?? That seems like A LOT of fabric to me...sounds like your tailor is anticipating a "do over"


Well, I should note that I misstyped the first number in my post. His note says 4 3/8 yards, not 4 3/4. Anyhow, he copied the information for me out of a booklet, so he at least wasn't making the numbers up off the top of his head. I'll see how much leftover fabric I get back and might ask about adjusting the amount downward on future orders. Since I was supplying my own fabric, it's not like he was gouging me on the price, and I'd much rather err on the side of having too much fabric than not enough!


----------



## Jas1980 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Gents,

Thanks for all the help so far. If I were to provide my own fabric, does this mean that it is likely a tailor will put big mark-ups on the other materials involved in making the suit, and so canceling out the benefit of me using my own well-priced discounted fabric?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with TheWardrobeGirl, those measurements quoted by the tailor are too much. You will be wasting money on cloth that will be needed.

Gieves & Hawkes:
Two Piece Suit 3.20mts 
Three Piece Suit 3.60mts
Overcoat 3.00mts 
Sports Jacket 2.00mts 
Blazer 2.00mts 
Trouser 1.50mts 
Waistcoat 0.80mts


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

ToryBoy said:


> I agree with TheWardrobeGirl, those measurements quoted by the tailor are too much. You will be wasting money on cloth that will be needed.


Be that as it may, the die is cast since I was hardly in a position to argue with the gentleman and I've already purchased the fabric and delivered it to him.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

BTW by the term "suit" it can clearly only possibly mean a morning suit . For a three piece morning suit (which means trousers and waistcoat must be of the same cloth as the cloth), then you can get away with about 3.5m. Remarkable that this is the same amount as for a lounge suit. I would need a little more for a double breasted waistcoat using my cloth layout.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Are you 8 feet tall?? That seems like A LOT of fabric to me...sounds like your tailor is anticipating a "do over"


I agree - way too much.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Are you 8 feet tall?? That seems like A LOT of fabric to me...sounds like your tailor is anticipating a "do over"


agreed!

i know what the tailor is doing. when synerson orders a garment not ctm he will find that he has not saved any thing by going cmt but possibly paying more.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

a tailor said:


> agreed!
> 
> i know what the tailor is doing. when synerson orders a garment not ctm he will find that he has not saved any thing by going cmt but possibly paying more.


Oh, I'm definitely paying more. They charge a premium above the regular price for using your own fabric, so I'm out that plus the cost of the fabric.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Toryboy , has the general numbers correct. No use in waisting fabric. If you have a windowpane or plaid; you can add .25 meters to the quantities.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

depends on the vertical repeat.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

ToryBoy said:


> I agree with TheWardrobeGirl, those measurements quoted by the tailor are too much. You will be wasting money on cloth that will be needed.
> 
> Gieves & Hawkes:
> Two Piece Suit 3.20mts
> ...


Allows him to make mistakes!


----------



## ismailmurtadza (Aug 4, 2009)

*Gunclub and Prince of Wales Jacket*

Members,
Guidance needed.Can 2.75 or 3 meter be adequate to do a odd jacket with three(3) patch pocket?. I wear a RTW size 58 (zegna,Canali,Brioni)
My tailor is been very cautious as any shortcoming of the materials would be
disastrous.
Your kind feedback would help me proceed with the order for the cloth soonest.It is from Uk and it's a 11.oz worsted but looks tweedy.

ismail


----------



## ismailmurtadza (Aug 4, 2009)

*gunclub and princes of wales*



GBR said:


> Allows him to make mistakes!


GRB,
2 mtrs are good for the above mentioned patterned even for a jacket with three(3) patch pockets?
My tailor is too cautious as this is not an in house cloth.

ismail


----------

